# advice on which mtb please



## alci4 (2 Apr 2010)

hi folks i am looking at getting a new bike but was wondering which is the better spec from the 2 bikes below

will be using for on roads, canal towpaths and light trails but would like to move in to more rugged as i get more xp.

thanks for any advice you can offer

they are both £399.99

the first is

GT Aggressor XC 2 Mountain Bike 09 20"


*Frame Material:* Aluminium
*Frame Size:* 19-20
*Gender:* Mens
*Suspension:* Front
*Alloy Rims:* Yes
*Brake Type:* Hydraulic Disc
*Chainset:* Truvativ Isoflow chainset with sealed Bearing BB
*Exact Frame Size:* 20"
*Forks:* Suntour XCR fork, 120mm travel, rebound damping & lock-out
*Frame Colour:* Black and White
*Frame-:* Lightweight hydro-formed aluminium Triple Triangle frame
*Front Brake:* Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc brakes, 180rotors
*Front Mech:* Shimano Deore
*Gear Shifters:* Shimano Deore Rapid Fire
*Handle Bars:* GT oversize
*Headset:* GT Alloy
*Hubs:* Formula DC 20
*Number of Gears:* 27
*Pedals:* Classic Cage with Toe Clips
*Quick Release Wheels:* Yes
*Rear Brake:* Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc brakes, 160rotors
*Rear Mech:* Shimano Deore
*Rear Shock:* NA
*Rims:* Alex ASD-1 disc rims
*Saddle:* SDG Bel Air saddle
*Seatpost:* Alloy Black
*Stem:* GT Oversized
*Tyre size:* 2.3"
*Tyres:* Maxxis Ignitor
*Wheel size:* 26"
*Approximate Weight (KG):* 12.7
and the second is 

Carrera Kraken 20" Mountain Bike 09 


*Alloy Rims:* Yes
*Approximate Weight (KG):* 13.64
*Brake Type:* Hydraulic Disc
*Chainset:* Truvativ Isoflow with Power Spline BB
*Exact Frame Size:* 20"
*Fork Lock-out :* Yes
*Fork travel:* 120mm
*Forks:* Suntour XCR 120mm Travel
*Forks - Adjustable damping :* Yes
*Frame Colour:* Grey
*Frame Material:* Aluminium
*Frame Size:* 20+
*Frame-:* 7005 Aluminium
*Front Brake:* Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc brakes
*Front Mech:* SRAM X5
*Gear Shifters:* SRAM X5 27 Speed Trigger
*Gender:* Mens
*Handle Bars:* Kalloy Alloy 31.8MM
*Headset:* Semi Integrated
*Hubs:* Fomula Alloy Black
*Number of Gears:* 27
*Pedals:* Wellgo Alloy Black
*Quick Release Wheels:* Yes
*Rear Brake:* Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc
*Rear Mech:* SRAM X5
*Rims:* Double Wall Alloy
*Saddle:* Carrera
*Seatpost:* Kalloy Alloy 31.6MM
*Stem:* Kalloy Alloy 31.8MM
*Suspension:* Front
*Tyre size:* 26 x 2.3
*Tyres:* Continental Speed King
*Wheel size:* 26


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Apr 2010)

Lots of bike available at that price and all will be fine for what you want, as long as you steer clear of Full Suspension.

Its worth looking at discounted stock from last years range, as you could be missing a trick and not making the most of your money.
ie The bike below is the model above the aggressor with the same, if not better kit, and its the same price.
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p2234


----------



## alci4 (2 Apr 2010)

Steve Austin said:


> Lots of bike available at that price and all will be fine for what you want, as long as you steer clear of Full Suspension.
> 
> Its worth looking at discounted stock from last years range, as you could be missing a trick and not making the most of your money.
> ie The bike below is the model above the aggressor with the same, if not better kit, and its the same price.
> http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p2234



thanks but i am looking at funding it through my works cycle2work scheme which i think unfortunatly ties me down to halfwitfords


----------



## Cubist (2 Apr 2010)

Both fine for the money. The choice will be down to you in the shop. Which feels better, lighter etc. Which colour do you prefer? If you are beset by bike snobs, then GT doesn't say "Halfords" to the "cognoscenti" . There is, however, nothing wrong with either bike. 

GT is 12.7 kg. I suspect he Carrera will be heavier. 

By the way, both bikes you describe are 20 inch frames. Unless you're over 6 foot tall they'll be a bit big. Try the 18 inch, and for MTB buying ignore Halfords sizing charts.


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Apr 2010)

Paul is right! They should be able to get you any bike, but i don't think they can get Specialized.

So if you want to pick between them two, its the GT.

If you can stretch to £579 then its worth looking at the Voodoo Bantu which is a cracking good bike. The boardman at £579 is worth considering too, gets some good reviews in the MTB press* and generally gets considered to be the best in test at that price

*but then again i've never seen a bad review in a magazine!!


----------



## alci4 (2 Apr 2010)

Cubist said:


> By the way, both bikes you describe are 20 inch frames. Unless you're over 6 foot tall they'll be a bit big. Try the 18 inch, and for MTB buying ignore Halfords sizing charts.




i am 5'11 so just under 6 foot my mogul is 20" and nice size



Steve Austin said:


> Paul is right! They should be able to get you any bike, but i don't think they can get Specialized.
> 
> So if you want to pick between them two, its the GT.
> 
> ...


looks like a nice bike but i have read that you cant add to the cycle2work total to purcase a more expensive bike and the total allowed is £500 under the scheme  , which is a pity because the voodoo looks sweet


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Apr 2010)

you work for RM per chance, I`m in same boat as you and looking at those two bikes as well as the Carrera Fury in the vain hope that they have an offer on it which would bring it under the £500 mark!! TBH out of those two you mention the GT with Deore gears seems better value but hey I`m not upto scratch on MTB stuff. Oh and btw was told you can reserve any bike for a tenner and pay when you get your voucher. So if you see something and dont have the voucher yet then dont sweat.


----------



## Cubist (3 Apr 2010)

alci4 said:


> i am 5'11 so just under 6 foot my mogul is 20" and nice size


Rethink your idea of " a nice size".

It's your choice and your money, and if you are used to a rigid or a road bike in that sort of size then fine. I am the same height as you with a 33 inch inside leg. I was very fortunate to have the choice of 18 and 20 inch bikes to ride from a fleet of MTBs. I found the 20 inch great on road, but off-road the 18 was far easier to handle, and I didn't feel like I was pitching off on the rough stuff. 

As I said, you may need to revise your fitting thoughts if you intend to do any technical off road stuff. 

This is, however, only advice. You do with it as you please.


----------



## stewlewis (3 Apr 2010)

My MTB is 19", 6ft 34" trouser leg. Smaller frames and more seatpost. extra plum clearance when it gets bumpy and easier to throw the bike side to side when off the saddle.

Both those bikes look sound, GT has more 'cred' points than the Carrera but it's pretty much down to fit, which takes your fancy and Shimano vs Sram gear.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Apr 2010)

well when I was into MTBs back in the old days before sloping top tubes etc Deore was the mutz then it was XT and XTR top of range. GT is taking my fancy, however trying to hang on to see if the Fury model goes on offer. I`m 6ft and reckon 18" is more suitable.

apologies for butting in on this thread


----------



## Kestevan (3 Apr 2010)

I've got the GT. It's a cracking good bike - except for "maybe" the brakes.

I'm 6'1 and have the 20" frame. As I have a long body and short legs its a little-bit on the large size (not quite enough plum clearance for total confidence), but the next size down was too cramped in the top tube length.


----------



## alci4 (4 Apr 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> you work for RM per chance, I`m in same boat as you and looking at those two bikes as well as the Carrera Fury in the vain hope that they have an offer on it which would bring it under the £500 mark!! TBH out of those two you mention the GT with Deore gears seems better value but hey I`m not upto scratch on MTB stuff. Oh and btw was told you can reserve any bike for a tenner and pay when you get your voucher. So if you see something and dont have the voucher yet then dont sweat.




Yep i am a postie lol

the one half decent perk royal mail gives and they cant even get that right 

and thanks to all you folks for the advice on the frame size, i am fairly (extremely) new to riding so all the advice is invaluable, but will be looking at the 18" frame thanks to all of the advice offered

the cencus seems to be swaying to the g.t. but now im wondering if i should wait see if they drop the price of the voodoo in 1 of their sales

damn 2 many choices with not enough knowledge


----------



## Globalti (5 Apr 2010)

You really need to ride them, every bike feels so different to ride.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Apr 2010)

btw also read elsewhere that these C2W vouchers are not usable on sale bikes which if it is the case makes them poor value for money.

Scrap that got an e-mail back saying that you can buy sale bikes, just reserve the one you want.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Apr 2010)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/rockrider-8-1-66759353/#

just spotted this it looks damm good value , looks on a par with the fury.


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2010)

I just bought a similar spec GT and I would take that over the Carrera. My mate's Carrera is about a year old and the hub just snapped, he hasn't even been riding it off-road. I would imagine the GT is lighter and stronger on the frame and it's definitely better aesthetically.

I echo the sentiment above - I'm 5 11 and got a medium, I think that's 18" frame as both my previous MTBs have been 19" and were unmanoeuvrably big. The medium bike is perfect. I spose it depends what you want to do with it and what body shape you are, too.

Cyc.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Apr 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/rockrider-8-1-66759353/#
> 
> just spotted this it looks damm good value , looks on a par with the fury.



well Halfords cannot get this bike which is a pity  pretty good value as well, gonna have to wait and try and get something of similar spec in a sale.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Apr 2010)

well as far as I`m aware yes as its a Letter of collection to the value off that you hand over, very restrictive in reality.


----------



## alci4 (8 Apr 2010)

after seeing the GT Aggressor XC 2 for £399.99 i was looking at the GT Aggressor XC 1 Mountain Bike 09 18" for £579.99

was wondering does anyone think the gt xc1 is worth the extra £179.99 for the difference in the spec below?

GT Aggressor XC 1 Mountain Bike 09 18" 
*Frame Material:* Aluminium 
*Frame Size:* 17-18 
*Gender:* Mens 
*Suspension:* Front 
*Alloy Rims:* Yes 
*Brake Type:* Hydraulic Disc 
*Chainset:* Truvativ Blaze 3.1 chainset with sealed bearing BB 
*Exact Frame Size:* 20" 
*Forks:* Marzocchi 33R, 120mm travel, 15mm axle, adj rebound 
*Frame Colour:* Black 
*Frame-:* Superlight hydro-formed Triple Triangle frame with butted tubing 
*Front Brake:* Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic disc brakes, 185rotors 
*Front Mech:* Shimano Deore 
*Gear Shifters:* Shimano Deore Rapid Fire 
*Handle Bars:* GT oversize 
*Headset:* GT Alloy 
*Hubs:* Formula Disc / Shimano M475 
*Number of Gears:* 27 
*Pedals:* Classic Cage with Toe Clips 
*Quick Release Wheels:* Yes 
*Rear Brake:* Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic disc brakes, 160mm rotors 
*Rear Mech:* Shimano SLX 
*Rear Shock:* NA 
*Rims:* Alex DP17 disc rims 
*Saddle:* SDG Bel Air saddle 
*Seatpost:* Alloy Black 
*Stem:* GT Oversized 
*Tyre size:* 2.3" 
*Tyres:* Maxxis Ignitor 
*Wheel size:* 26" 

GT Aggressor XC 2 Mountain Bike 09 18"


*Frame Material:* Aluminium
*Frame Size:* 17-18
*Gender:* Mens
*Suspension:* Front
*Alloy Rims:* Yes
*Brake Type:* Hydraulic Disc
*Chainset:* Truvativ Isoflow chainset with sealed Bearing BB
*Exact Frame Size:* 20"
*Forks:* Suntour XCR fork, 120mm travel, rebound damping & lock-out
*Frame Colour:* Black and White
*Frame-:* Lightweight hydro-formed aluminium Triple Triangle frame
*Front Brake:* Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc brakes, 180rotors
*Front Mech:* Shimano Deore
*Gear Shifters:* Shimano Deore Rapid Fire
*Handle Bars:* GT oversize
*Headset:* GT Alloy
*Hubs:* Formula DC 20
*Number of Gears:* 27
*Pedals:* Classic Cage with Toe Clips
*Quick Release Wheels:* Yes
*Rear Brake:* Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc brakes, 160rotors
*Rear Mech:* Shimano Deore
*Rear Shock:* NA
*Rims:* Alex ASD-1 disc rims
*Saddle:* SDG Bel Air saddle
*Seatpost:* Alloy Black
*Stem:* GT Oversized
*Tyre size:* 2.3"
*Tyres:* Maxxis Ignitor
*Wheel size:* 26"
*Approximate Weight (KG):* 12.7


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Apr 2010)

the price differential, I think is in the front fork but not that much a differance, I`m expecting some sort of sale on that model at some point, well I live in hope


----------



## alci4 (9 Apr 2010)

just noticed the Carrera Kraken 18" Mountain Bike 09 has got another 20% off which brings it down to £319.99

is the gt still the better buy or does the price difference make the carrera the better choice now?

thanks for any help and advice


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Apr 2010)

the Kracken does seem a good buy with the 20%off tbh, Halfords do seem to do alot of sales whether they are genuine is another point. That one does look good on paper.


----------



## alci4 (9 Apr 2010)

ok folks so i just been down halfords and they reckon i can pay the extra on top of the cycle2work scheme to get a bike i want so now i am looking at the two bikes below and was wondering if anyone could give a real novice some guidence  liked the look of the gt xc1 but the forks dont lock out (as a novice i am not sure how much this would affect me but dont want to make a mistake that costs later), so which looks better for the money (both £579.99)

thanks for all your help folks


GT Aggressor XC 1 Mountain Bike 09 18"

*Frame Material:* Aluminium
*Frame Size:* 17-18
*Gender:* Mens
*Suspension:* Front
*Alloy Rims:* Yes
*Brake Type:* Hydraulic Disc
*Chainset:* Truvativ Blaze 3.1 chainset with sealed bearing BB
*Exact Frame Size:* 20"
*Forks:* Marzocchi 33R, 120mm travel, 15mm axle, adj rebound
*Frame Colour:* Black
*Frame-:* Superlight hydro-formed Triple Triangle frame with butted tubing
*Front Brake:* Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic disc brakes, 185rotors
*Front Mech:* Shimano Deore
*Gear Shifters:* Shimano Deore Rapid Fire
*Handle Bars:* GT oversize
*Headset:* GT Alloy
*Hubs:* Formula Disc / Shimano M475
*Number of Gears:* 27
*Pedals:* Classic Cage with Toe Clips
*Quick Release Wheels:* Yes
*Rear Brake:* Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic disc brakes, 160mm rotors
*Rear Mech:* Shimano SLX
*Rear Shock:* NA
*Rims:* Alex DP17 disc rims
*Saddle:* SDG Bel Air saddle
*Seatpost:* Alloy Black
*Stem:* GT Oversized
*Tyre size:* 2.3"
*Tyres:* Maxxis Ignitor
*Wheel size:* 26"
Voodoo Bantu Mountain Bike 18"


*Frame Material:* Aluminium
*Frame Size:* 17-18
*Gears:* 21+
*Gender:* Mens
*Suspension:* Front
*Alloy Rims:* Yes
*Brake Type:* Hydraulic Disc
*Chainset:* Truvativ Blaze
*Exact Frame Size:* 18"
*Fork travel:* 100mm
*Forks:* Suntour Epicon
*Forks - Adjustable damping :* Yes
*Frame-:* Voodoo 7005 butted aluminium frame with single speed compatible sliding dropouts
*Front Brake:* Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic disc brakes with 180mm rotor
*Handle Bars:* Raceface Ride XC
*Hubs:* formula sealed super smooth bearing hubs
*Number of Gears:* 27
*Pedals:* Alloy platform pedals
*Quick Release Wheels:* Yes
*Rear Brake:* Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic disc brakes with 160 rotor
*Rear Mech:* SRAM X5
*Rims:* Mavic XM117
*Saddle:* Raceface Ride XC
*Seatpost:* Raceface Ride XC
*Stem:* Raceface Ride XC
*Tyre size:* 2.1
*Tyres:* Geax Barro Mountain
*Wheel size:* 26
*Fork Lock-out :* Yes
*Front Mech:* SRAM X5
*Gear Shifters:* SRAM X5
*Approximate Weight (KG):* 12.55


----------



## alci4 (9 Apr 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> you work for RM per chance, I`m in same boat as you and looking at those two bikes as well as the Carrera Fury in the vain hope that they have an offer on it which would bring it under the £500 mark!! TBH out of those two you mention the GT with Deore gears seems better value but hey I`m not upto scratch on MTB stuff. Oh and btw was told you can reserve any bike for a tenner and pay when you get your voucher. So if you see something and dont have the voucher yet then dont sweat.




hi m8 was down halfords at oldbury and they had the fury for i think it was about 479.99 but he said it was last years model dont know if this would interest you but thought i would let you klnow (it's not white like the 09 on the halfords site it's a gray so i presume it's 08 but not sure)


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Apr 2010)

they only have the small sizes in the 08, are you sure they will allow you to add money ? If so the Fury 09 is a good buy as well as the XC1.


----------



## alci4 (10 Apr 2010)

the chap said when i go in i can upgrade to this years model and pay the difference as long as i dont want to add 500 notes to buy a grands worth of bike but 70/80 quid is ok

put it this way i am as far as they are concerned i have signed up for the scheme on the back of his comments so they better or they can shove their loc where the sun dont shine


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Apr 2010)

hmm well if that is the case I shall speak to my local Halfords, was never intending to add hundreds of pounds on, so if thats the case  gonna have to decide between the Fury and the XC1 lol or that Voodoo it looks good as well.


----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2010)

Looking at a Fury inthe bike shed only yesterday. Well made, light (for the pricepoint) , well equipped (even with a Suntour Epicon fork it looks OK!!!) If I was paying around that price mark I would seriously consider it. It has simple, fuss free look abut it as well. Definitely one to throw in the melting pot.


----------



## alci4 (10 Apr 2010)

they didnt have the voodoo on display but they had the xc1 and the fury (last years model) out of the two i prefered the look of the xc1, does anyone think the lack of lock out on the forks is a major disadvantage or is it still a bike worth going for?


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Apr 2010)

do they not have the 09 Fury, not sure when the 2010 comes out, should take a look at its white very smart.


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Apr 2010)

IMHO the best bike for your buck at Halfords at the mo would be the GT Zum 2 which is at £329.99. Doesn't have suspension but I doubt you'd really need it and its frame will take mtb tires I'm sure. Hydraulic discs, 26" hybrid tires, Alivio/Acera drivetrain...


----------



## alci4 (10 Apr 2010)

went to merryhill store and they had the 09 fury nice bike but the frame looks quite chunky guy said the voodoo bantun was better bike but i wanna try and find 1 to have a look at first and hardly and stores seem to have one on display


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Apr 2010)

got a voodoo near me to look at, just dunno when I will get there? Not sat on any of the bikes that take my fancy, however SWMBO was asking what bike I was gonna get which means thats the go ahead officially for N+1  just wonder whats coming my way.


----------



## alci4 (11 Apr 2010)

N+1 ? ? ? ?

they got a voodoo in kiddiminster store so prob gonna go down 2morrow

did u ask at ur local halfords about overpaying for the bike you want?


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Apr 2010)

n+1 is just a saying on here, with regards buying another bike ie n= number of bikes owned + 1 more  no not been out since Friday, had tonsillitis so me and middle son been in our sick beds.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Apr 2010)

just to add again to the thread that Halfords have just put the price up on the XC1 and 2 and 3.... So doubt that will change for the next month then expect a 20% off sale


----------



## alci4 (13 Apr 2010)

cheers for the info

went to have a look @ the voodoo yesterday and was veering towards the bantu but was still unsure 

looks like halfords just made my mind up 4 me


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Apr 2010)

well the Fury and Bantu unchanged price wise just now, although all carrera bikes and GTs have in the past had 20% off, depends how long you wanna wait.


----------



## alci4 (13 Apr 2010)

carreras have got 20% off now all except the fury,

gotta admit the bantu looked a lot more impressive than the fury


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Apr 2010)

will try and get a look over next few days


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Apr 2010)

ok voodoo looks nice but thats two halfords now whom have said you cannot add to the voucher unless you can ask for more on the scheme via our employer. So I`m thinking someone at the stores you have been to alci4 are not fully aware!!


----------



## alci4 (14 Apr 2010)

will lyk when i get the voucher but if thats the case am gonna be royally pi$$ed cause i wouldnt have gone for the £500 if i couldnt add to it as the only bike i would have gone for under £500 was the gt xc2 at £399 so i will argue the toss if they feed me that line


----------



## Steve Austin (14 Apr 2010)

The Voodoo is the bike you want. Its designed by Joe Murray who designed pretty much all of the Kona bikes from the 1990's, and single handedly created the sloping top tube on all modern MTBs.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Apr 2010)

the voodoo looks the biz, just wish they would do a sale on it but I doubt it  the GTs XC2 and 3 are back in the sale. I think its a case of trying to hold off unless one rogue store is going to let you add money! If so I need to find one as well


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Apr 2010)

just for your info the Fury has got 20% off just now brings it down to £439.99


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Apr 2010)

ok went and sat on the 18" and felt it a bit small ( I`m 6ft ) so tried the 20", felt better but maybe a smidgen too big :S no 19" which is a pity. Guy in Halfords was very helpful indeed suggested a shorter stem, though I didn`t feel stretched just thinking about off road. Had just about an 1" of hee haw clearance on top tube. So have reserved the 20" just now and hes gonna keep his eyes peeled for anything else that comes up. BTW missed out on a voodoo boker ( ok a 2008 model ) but far far better spec than anything else for £400!!

Hmm might go back in and check sizes again ......


----------



## alci4 (15 Apr 2010)

kinda stuck now

dont know if to go down and check i can still add the money for the voodoo or wait for my loc and play my face if they dont let me. If i do this and they dont let me then i will have missed the fury sale

that said i have falled head over for the bantu it's a fantastic looking bike


----------



## alci4 (18 Apr 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> ok went and sat on the 18" and felt it a bit small ( I`m 6ft ) so tried the 20", felt better but maybe a smidgen too big :S no 19" which is a pity. Guy in Halfords was very helpful indeed suggested a shorter stem, though I didn`t feel stretched just thinking about off road. Had just about an 1" of hee haw clearance on top tube. So have reserved the 20" just now and hes gonna keep his eyes peeled for anything else that comes up. BTW missed out on a voodoo boker ( ok a 2008 model ) but far far better spec than anything else for £400!!
> 
> Hmm might go back in and check sizes again ......



hi m8 

was wondering did u have to pay anything to order it 

also have you had your letter of collection yet?

still waiting for my form to sign it's been a week and half now


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Apr 2010)

not paid anything to reserve it usually a tenner but the sales guys just waived it, my letter has been returned should get an acknowledgement this week which is your 11 days cooling of period after which you get your voucher. Takes for ages to setup, same last time as well. All in all I reckon 4 weeks from applying and receiving voucher. BTW reordered the 18", the 20" although fitting was going to be a bit too big for chucking it about Glentress


----------



## alci4 (18 Apr 2010)

did you have to tell them which bike you ordering when you applied

guy at halfords seemed to think i would have to choose the bike before i got the loc


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Apr 2010)

you don`t have too but I would make sure you can get what it is you are after, if its not Halfords bike! Other than that no you don`t unless you want the a sale bike in which case reserve it whilst its cheaper and wait on your LoC. BTW the terms and conditions of your LoC mean no adding money to the voucher!! Its written down on the letter, you will see it.


----------



## alci4 (29 Apr 2010)

i ended up ordering the gt agressor xc1 it was down from £649 to £519 so i payed the £20 as a deposit then when the sale ended they dropped the price to 629 still with the 20% off so i went into halfords and cancelled it then reordered it for 503.99

couldnt get the voodoo bantu as nowhere seems to stock it so to order it online you have to pay upfront, if you order instore you dont get the web price and it goes back up to £579

looking at the voodoo bokor on for £599.99 at the moment and i have just signed the wife up to the scheme so i am gonna ask if i can order it and pay then get it refunded when her voucher comes


----------



## ultraviolet (29 Apr 2010)

Cyclist33 said:


> I just bought a similar spec GT and I would take that over the Carrera. My mate's Carrera is about a year old and the hub just snapped, he hasn't even been riding it off-road. I would imagine the GT is lighter and stronger on the frame and it's definitely better aesthetically.
> 
> I echo the sentiment above - I'm 5 11 and got a medium, I think that's 18" frame as both my previous MTBs have been 19" and were unmanoeuvrably big. The medium bike is perfect. I spose it depends what you want to do with it and what body shape you are, too.
> 
> Cyc.



the hubs are the same on both bikes


----------



## alci4 (7 May 2010)

k finally decided i have cancelled the XC1 ordered GT Aggressor XCR Mountain Bike 09 18" down from £799.99 to £623.99

the wife has signed up for the cycle2work scheme and is getting me the Voodoo Bokor Mountain Bike 18" down from £749.99 to £599.99

both specs below

hope 2 see some of u out there soon (thanks for all advice folks)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GT Aggressor XCR Mountain Bike 09 18" 

■Frame Material: Aluminium 
■Frame Size: 17-18 
■Gender: Mens 
■Suspension: Front 
■Alloy Rims: Yes 
■Brake Type: Hydraulic Disc 
■Chainset: Truvativ Firex 3.1 chainset with GXP BB 
■Exact Frame Size: 18" 
■Forks: Marzocchi 44TST2, 140mm travel, 15mm axle, adj rebound & lock-out 
■Frame Colour: White and Gunmetal 
■Frame-: Superlight GT Triple Triangle frame, hydroformed & butted tubing 
■Front Brake: Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic disc brakes, 185mm rotors 
■Front Mech: Shimano Deore 
■Gear Shifters: Shimano Deore Rapid Fire 
■Handle Bars: GT oversize handlebar 
■Headset: GT Alloy 
■Hubs: Formula dc20/e37 
■Number of Gears: 27 
■Pedals: Classic Cage with Toe Clips 
■Quick Release Wheels: Yes 
■Rear Brake: Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic disc brakes 160mm rotors 
■Rear Mech: Alex DP20 disc rims 
■Rear Shock: NA 
■Rims: Alex DP20 disc rims 
■Saddle: SDG Bel Air saddle 
■Seatpost: Alloy Black 
■Stem: GT Oversized 
■Tyre size: 2.3" 
■Tyres: Maxxis Ignitor 
■Wheel size: 26" 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Voodoo Bokor Mountain Bike 18" 

Alloy Rims: Yes 
Brake Type: Hydraulic Disc 
Chainset: Raceface Ride XC chainset 
Exact Frame Size: 18" 
Fork Lock-out : Yes 
Fork travel: 100mm 
Forks: Rock Shox Recon Race Air 
Forks - Adjustable damping : Yes 
Frame Colour: Blue 
Frame Material: Aluminium 
Frame Size: 17-18 
Frame-: Voodoo 7005 butted aluminium frame with single speed compatible sliding dropouts 
Front Brake: avid juicy 3 hydraulic disc brakes with 180mm rotor 
Front Mech: SRAM X7 
Gear Shifters: SRAM X7 
Gender: Mens 
Handle Bars: Raceface Ride XC 
Hubs: Formula sealed super smooth bearing hubss 
Number of Gears: 27 
Pedals: Alloy platform pedals 
Quick Release Wheels: Yes 
Rear Brake: Avid Juicy - 160mm rotors 
Rear Mech: SRAM X9 
Rims: Mavic XM317 
Saddle: Voodoo 
Seatpost: Raceface Ride XC 
Stem: Raceface Ride XC 
Suspension: Front 
Tyre size: 2.1" 
Tyres: Geax Barro Mountain 
Wheel size: 26" 
Approximate Weight (KG): 12.5


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 May 2010)

well thought my voucher would of been here today but hopefully tomorrow. Still going for the Fury I reserved at 440 notes, seems best bang for buck


----------



## alci4 (7 May 2010)

i emailed em

they said mine would be here begining of next week

went down halfords today my xcr is built and hge was building my voodoo it's sweet

the raceface kit looks the dogs


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 May 2010)

well got it picked up today, along with other bits and pieces. Nice looking bike so need to get some pictures up  The gears are ghost shifting which is not good  but think ill try and deal with that myself.


----------



## alci4 (9 May 2010)

damn yeah lets see it 4 it gets nice and grimy then lets see it after 

it was bongmans pics of his xcr that swayed me into getting that as well as the bokor

how come u did'nt get it yestarday? i presume the loc came in the post yesterday (unless u doing 7 day deliverys up there which im sure r.m. would like us 2 do)


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 May 2010)

it did come Saturday just had no time to go to shop and cash it in, so Sunday it was.


----------



## alci4 (13 May 2010)

got my l.o.c today

oh happy days just got my voodoo bokor


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 May 2010)

good stuff  had planned a morning at Glentress this Saturday with the guys from our dept but forgot kids have windsurfing and cannoeing


----------



## alci4 (14 May 2010)

the wife got her cooling off letter yesterday as well so should get my g.t. xcr in a couple of weeks (was gonna have the g.t. first but it wasnt built oh well lol)


----------



## alci4 (14 May 2010)

first voodoo pics here

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## alci4 (27 May 2010)

pick up my G.T. xcr today


----------

